# What permits for moving a building to a new location?



## Yankee (Apr 17, 2012)

What permits would you require and why?

Thanks,


----------



## fatboy (Apr 17, 2012)

The permit (single) we issue includes the footing/foundation, all underground plumbing, whatever upgrades are needed to bring the enitre structure up to all codes. R101.2, and IBC 101.2. The only relief is we have a policy for interior stairs, if technically infeasable to bring up to code due to framing considerations, we allow what they can accomplish.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 17, 2012)

Similar to fatboy, we also have a moving structure application that we use to coordinate with different departments and utilities.  see link:

http://www.egovlink.com/public_documents300/papillion/published_documents/Building%20Department/Residential%20Permit%20Folder/Moving%20Building%20Permit%20Application.pdf


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 17, 2012)

If all they are doing is moving a building from one location to another and the use stays the same then same as fatboy footing/foundation, accessible route and utility connections under one permit.

If change of use or alterations to the building a seperate permit for that work.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 17, 2012)

If moving to a new site

Route Survey

Verification of height clearances FROM THE

Department of Transportation or Roads

AND Power Co.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 17, 2012)

Good point Mark, that is the permit my office requires. I know our PW Dept. had permits for moving structures that involve other agencies.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 17, 2012)

FWIW,

From the 2006 IBC, *SECTION - 3408 MOVED STRUCTURES:*

*3408.1 Conformance. *

Structures moved into or within the jurisdiction shall comply with the provisions of this

code for new structures.

From the 2006 IRC, *R101.2 Scope. *

The provisions of the _International Residential Code for One- and Two-family_

_Dwellings_ shall apply to the construction, alteration, *movement*, enlargement,

replacement, repair, equipment, use and occupancy, location, removal and

demolition of detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses not more

than three stories above-grade in height with a separate means of egress and

their accessory structures.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 17, 2012)

IEBC would be more applicable as to what is actually required by code for a re-located building

CHAPTER 12

RELOCATED OR MOVED BUILDINGS


----------



## Alias (Apr 17, 2012)

Here, same as fatboy & Papio for the structure itself.  Ditto as to what Mark posted for actual move.  

Planning - zoning/general plan designation match proposed use.

PW - encroachment permit, water & sewer hook-up fees, curb & gutter (if none)

FM - tank sets (propane/oil/kerosene)

Environmental Health - Septic systems & wells


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 18, 2012)

What about a decommishing permit for the existing site to ensure that all utilities have been shut-off and disconnected?  The an after move inspection to ensure that the prevous site has been cleaned up?


----------



## Yankee (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks, all helpful


----------

